# Introduction and my first planted tank.



## pat1cp (11 Oct 2021)

Hi Everyone, my first post here, but I have been lurking for a while trying to learn as much as I can. So thanks to all that contribute. My daughter wanted a tank so we went for a Dennerele Nano cube. Scaped and planted it on 18th September. I decided to
change the dennerele filter for a cheap HOB, I think its coming along nicely


. And I think we're expecting shrimplets 


I


----------



## shangman (11 Oct 2021)

Welcome ☺️ 

Your tank is looking great already, congratulations on your first shrimplets!


----------



## The grumpy one (11 Oct 2021)

Welcome  Tank looks great.


----------



## Leoki (14 Oct 2021)

I like the look of the three layers of substrate. Do these have a purpose? Maybe the top is weighted to keep them from floating...wish I had though of that!


----------



## pat1cp (14 Oct 2021)

Leoki said:


> I like the look of the three layers of substrate. Do these have a purpose? Maybe the top is weighted to keep them from floating...wish I had though of that!


The substrate came wih the Dennerele setup, not sure about the purpose, I'm a noob . But yeah, I quite like the effect.


----------



## aquagenetics (4 Dec 2021)

How is the tank going ? looks nice man


----------



## pat1cp (7 Dec 2021)

Sorry for the late reply, ive had to move the tank to make way for a blumming Xmas tree. It's coming on.....slowly. I think I'll up the ferts a bit, but no real algae issues (kiss of death there) so don't want to tinker too much.


----------



## pat1cp (7 Dec 2021)

Just noticed, this looks like something out of Monsters Inc.


----------



## pat1cp (28 Dec 2021)

Everything is growing except for the grass. And it's, well errrr, a bit random.


----------



## heliophyte (29 Dec 2021)

Looks nice. My laymans advice to remove some of the "randomness": maybe keep the middle free from the high plants or at least have them behind the wood/stones. Maybe replant them on the right side. Then you get a bit denser green bush there on the foreground, trim it so it's shorter than the red behind it.
(and i'd try if I could peel off that denerle sticker )


----------



## pat1cp (29 Dec 2021)

heliophyte said:


> Looks nice. My laymans advice to remove some of the "randomness": maybe keep the middle free from the high plants or at least have them behind the wood/stones. Maybe replant them on the right side. Then you get a bit denser green bush there on the foreground, trim it so it's shorter than the red behind it.
> (and i'd try if I could peel off that denerle sticker )


I shall give it go.....thanks.


----------



## Kave_art_man (7 Jan 2022)

Looks really nice for a first tank, there’s so much to learn and take in the first year or so


----------



## pat1cp (12 Jan 2022)

I'm contemplating sticking a Betta in here. There's loads of pretty low grade shrimp in there, which I appreciate may come under attack, but there's plenty of hiding places. But obviously, I don't want the population decimated.

I've moved it next to my desk at home and thought a betta could be a nice addition........give me someone to talk to during the day 

I'm still a newb and never kept a betta before, advice and opinions would be welcomed.


----------



## shangman (12 Jan 2022)

A betta is a really nice choice, and mine doesn't eat any of my shrimps, but apparently it's a personality thing.

Is there a lid on the tank? Bettas are known to jump out of open top tanks, which really sucks as you get so attached them. I don't have a lid on mine, but I did lower the waterline by about 4cm.

I also recommend some floating plants, my betta spends all his time at the top swimming around them, and it would make him feel more safe.


----------



## pat1cp (13 Jan 2022)

Thanks for the tips @shangman 

I have some red roots in another tank, I'll put some of those in. I'll nip to the LFS this morning, watch this space


----------



## pat1cp (13 Jan 2022)

One betta reserved for collection on Saturday.


----------



## pat1cp (15 Jan 2022)

Say hello to Grouty....

he's in prison (kind of) a bit grumpy and is most definitely the gaffer.


----------



## pat1cp (15 Jan 2022)




----------



## dw1305 (15 Jan 2022)

Hi all, 


pat1cp said:


> Say hello to Grouty....
> 
> he's in prison (kind of) a bit grumpy and is most definitely the gaffer.


Fantastic,  "_Who? Him? Harry Grout. He runs this prison._", but lost on our <"younger members I would guess">. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## pat1cp (15 Jan 2022)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Fantastic,  "_Who? Him? Harry Grout. He runs this prison._", but lost on our <"younger members I would guess">.
> 
> cheers Darrel


Yeah, that's the one. I was thinking it might be lost on the younger and the overseas members.


----------



## Cris_thorn (26 Jan 2022)

Tank looks great and Grouty is outstanding.


----------



## pat1cp (26 Jan 2022)

Thanks @Cris_thorn  😊


----------



## pat1cp (27 Jan 2022)

Grouty went up the syphon pipe today , no harm done, he's back in and seems happy enough. He's just had a small late lunch as a treat.

I was doing a bit of a water change, the dog barked (randomly it would appear), I looked up, then looked back and Grouty's in the bucket


----------



## pat1cp (14 Apr 2022)

Grouty and tank still doing okay, despite me being away for 2 weeks working.


----------



## Hufsa (14 Apr 2022)

Really beautiful betta you've got there 🥰


----------



## pat1cp (18 Apr 2022)

Looks like grouty is making a nest, presumably that's good and that he's happy.


----------

